# Looking for a female RPG player for a PBEM game.



## Madron (Jul 31, 2010)

Looking for a female RPG player who would like to play a role as a *dominion* leader in a *free* PBEM role/wargame *based on D&D*. This game is going to be played by a good group of people. The game is *not a play by post game*, rather detailed turn based game. A very important dominion (formally NPC) ruled by a High Elf Queen needs a player who can bring some *eloquence* to the campaign. For you guys, there maybe a few positions open as well. Game features: *detailed OD&D style map*, *1000+ monster/character cards, tons of visual aids*, *dominion economics on Excel spreadsheets, heroes, armies, fleets, etc.* Shaping up to be an extremely difficult campaign, the GM is going to push the players to the limit. Game starts the middle of August, and will be a long runner (year plus), but not extremely time consuming (By-weekly turns). If interested contact the GM at Dyane_Byers@Yahoo.com , or use this site’s PM function.


----------

